# Beetles?



## diverslayer (Jun 24, 2010)

I've called people that have beetles but i just want my skulls cleaned and not bleached (i prefer to do that myself) However everyone I've talked to wont just clean my skulls. I'm getting tired of boiling them. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## SkullDesigns (Jul 13, 2010)

pm sent


----------

